# mileage display...HELP...PLEASE!



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

How do I get the total mileage of the car to show all the time on the VC? I can get the miles each trip but not the total number of miles the car has done since birth. Can anyone help as I've looked in the manual and can't find it.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

stumardy said:


> How do I get the total mileage of the car to show all the time on the VC? I can get the miles each trip but not the total number of miles the car has done since birth. Can anyone help as I've looked in the manual and can't find it.


If you use the 'car info' display it will always be there, but switch to nav or music and it goes. You can temporarily display it by pushing the '0.0' button behind the right side of the steering wheel.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Can you not get the mileage to stay on all the time?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

In 7 months, I don't even know how many kms my TT has!!


----------



## kjj (Oct 26, 2015)

No, I don't think you can have mileage showing all the time but whenever you need it just click the left arrow button (on wheel or centre consul) until it comes up.

There is a secondary display which shows just above the gear indicator in the left-hand dial. This display setting is accessed through the car info sub menus but I haven't looked to see if total mileage is one of the options, although journey mileage is.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

stumardy said:


> Can you not get the mileage to stay on all the time?


Yes, but you need to have the car info as a display.

I don't know if you have the TT or TTS, but in my TTS I have the sport display, which is the centre rev counter. On the left I can cycle through phone, music, nav or car info (short trip, long trip, lane assist). This car info on the left display will always have the total mileage showing. Switch to nav and it will go.

Assume this is the same for the TT with the other displays. You can cycle through them using the left or right arrow on the left side of the steering wheel.

If I remember I'll try get a picture for you tonight.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I think it only displays in "car info" mode. If you switch to the phone or radio/entertainment screen it disappears also
Also, check out this thread: viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1106641&p=6252225#p6252225


----------

